# Congratulation to MTH



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 

I see you have been paying attention to the writing on the wall..  Read the review of the Triplex in Model Railroad News..  Glad to see you have added DCC to list of controls for the loco..  Hope you do this to your 1/32 line of locos..  I will get 1 if you do..  Again "CONGRATULATIONS"..

BulletBob


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

What does "the writing on the wall" say? 
I haven't read it..and im not sure what wall it is on.. 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot,

The writing on the wall is do to the fact that DCS only works with DCS & MTH is the only source for it..  The rest of us into DCC have wanted his system to work on a DCC layout, in other words his loco's..  The Triplex that John Sipple reviewed in Model Railroad News works on DC, DCC, & DCS, he ran it on Digitrax & NCE systems..  Has more functions on DCS than all the others, but has more than enough with DCC..  The Triplex is a HO loco, but the DCC part should work on a large scale loco too..

BulletBob


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe it is planned for Largescale to have DCC control.   Not sure if the Triplex will have the new Protosound 2+/3 boards or if they will have the DCC ability or not.  

Raymond


----------

